# tournaments



## Amon-zar (Aug 3, 2009)

hi all. my armies are getting up to that level (2250) where i could enter the monthly RTT's in my area. this would be for fantasy, my 40k army is a shadow of a force right now.

i just wanted to ask for general tips, tricks, etc for tourneys.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Don't bring a one trick pony, a balanced list will server you better every time. Also, and I know some people will call me out for this, fuck fluff when making a list. Fluff has no place in rules and armybuilding for a tournament. Take what is effective and works best for you, not what fits the fluff.


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

In addition to what was already said which is a good point you need to follow, take time to paint well. You don't need to win any golden daemons but if you're in the lower half of the painting in the tournament you'll feel the pinch when the final points are added up even if you won all your games. Otherwise, play armies and people you know you probably won't beat. If you practice against weak players that won't help you at all so play as many cheesy daemons, dark elves, and VC as you can find.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Don't take Tomb Kings!


----------



## Amon-zar (Aug 3, 2009)

whats bad about tomb kings?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The main thing about tournament play armies is that every thing needs a purpose there is no point taking a unit you like the look of if it doesn't achieve anything against most other armies.
You need to play against a lot of different armies to find out what works (or just copy someone elses army from online but thats a boring option) and once you've got your list tight you need to paint it up to a good standard.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Be an empire player.....

Take a captain on pegasus with Van Horsten's thingamagummy....

Keep a straight face as all the deamon players hide their bloodthirsters from you :laugh:

Edit: you haven't said what army you have!


----------

